# nothing like a good cup of jo



## jamesngalveston (Nov 18, 2013)

starting the morning out right, with a cup of community club, and off for the day by design.
good morning wine makers.


----------



## dangerdave (Nov 18, 2013)

Good morning, James. We firefighters live on coffee! I'm finishing my 24 hour work day, and then I'm off to get my truck's oil changed and head home to mess with some wine...and more coffee! This afternoon will bring some work in the garage, tinkering on my ATV, and some mid-afternoon coffee. Wine tonight, no doubt.

You have a good day, my friend.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Nov 18, 2013)

Morning James! I started to actually enjoy coffee more when I stopped drinking several pots a day...now if I have a cup or two a month it is a lot!....but let me tell ya...it is like putting rocket fuel in the tank...LOL!!


----------



## the_rayway (Nov 18, 2013)

Good morning gentlemen!
Just had myself a wonderful, fresh-ground cup of free trade coffee. Brought to me in bed by my wonderful husband 

Great way to start the day!


----------



## LoneStarLori (Nov 18, 2013)

Good morning all. I'm having Kirklands Pacific Bold while reading the morning WE posts and waiting for a 'cool' front to came through in a couple of hours to bring todays high to only 79º.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Nov 18, 2013)

LOL...we are suppose to be 71 here today Lori...but 59 tonight.
My sister asked me if i would start her huge christmas light project yesterday, my reply::::ts too damn hot.


----------



## LoneStarLori (Nov 18, 2013)

jamesngalveston said:


> LOL...we are suppose to be 71 here today Lori...but 59 tonight.
> My sister asked me if i would start her huge christmas light project yesterday, my reply::::ts too damn hot.



I was thinking about starting mine this morning too. But you're right, it's too damn hot and just can't get in the mood. Especially when the mosquitos are carrying off my extension cords.


----------



## the_rayway (Nov 18, 2013)

Can someone buy me a plane ticket to where you two are at? 
We've got snow, wind, and -8c (18f). Winter is just beginning.

Makes me appreciate the hot coffee a whole lot more though!


----------



## jamesngalveston (Nov 18, 2013)

lol,rayway, with the heat, comes humidity....as of now...its 68, my grass is so wet it looked like it rained but didnt, and its so foggy, i cant see across the street.....
none the less, if i were you...stay in bed, stay warm, and at 5 switch to wine from coffee.


----------



## the_rayway (Nov 18, 2013)

Lol, you mean from coffee to wine right? 

I can't see across the street for the blowing snow - so I would totally take the humidity over that!


----------



## bakervinyard (Nov 18, 2013)

Good Morning all. I drink way too much coffee, but it keeps me company. I'm the bakery production manager for a catering, pasta and bakery business. I start work between 3:30 -4:00 am. Next week it will be even earlier. Thank goodness the coffee in work is free. Lol. Bakervinyard


----------



## jamesngalveston (Nov 18, 2013)

to wine from coffee.

yes...must be the meds...lol
stay warm.


----------



## cmason1957 (Nov 18, 2013)

jamesngalveston said:


> starting the morning out right, with a cup of community club, and off for the day by design.
> good morning wine makers.



Community Club dark roast coffee. Dang I wish I could get that wonderful slice of heaven in Missouri on a regular basis.


----------



## the_rayway (Nov 18, 2013)

jamesngalveston said:


> to wine from coffee.
> 
> yes...must be the meds...lol
> stay warm.



Lol 
Thanks James, I'm weaning myself off them. Can't wait to think straight!


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 18, 2013)

I guess I have my vices. Wine is one, Jo is another. Maybe a few more out there as well…… 

Several years ago we decided to pick up one of the Jura "Coffee Centers". We haven't looked back. Simply and utterly the most amazing cup of coffee each and every time you push the button. Not cheap but worth it in the long run if you really like your morning cup o jo!


----------



## the_rayway (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm turning green with envy. That is a thing of beauty, Wow Mike!


----------



## jamesngalveston (Nov 19, 2013)

morning all...that is one fine looking coffee maker......may have to look into one of those.


----------



## JohnT (Nov 19, 2013)

Morning! 

I love Coffee. The local supermarket has their "Can-Can" sale where the price of canned goods drop to about 30% of normal prices. This includes coffee. I got 30 cans of "Chock-ful-o-nuts" and am now down to my last two cans. Tell me there is nothing better then that smell when you first open a can! 

I hear that the most expensive coffee is gleaned out of monkey poop. The digestion makes for a better cup. My thinking is that one would have to be rather desperate to pick the coffee beans out of monkey poop!


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 19, 2013)

*WARNING*

This machine will spoil you to the point of no return...... Swiss made perfection. It will pay for itself in about a year if you usually go to a coffee shop and order a $5 latte or similar. LOL Gotta find a justification of sorts right. 

You can get a factory refurbished unit with full warranty and save hundreds of $$$ from here.


----------



## sour_grapes (Nov 19, 2013)

JohnT said:


> I hear that the most expensive coffee is gleaned out of monkey poop. The digestion makes for a better cup. My thinking is that one would have to be rather desperate to pick the coffee beans out of monkey poop!



I think it is actually a weasel. In the words of the oft-imitated, never duplicated Dave Barry



> Then I thought: What kind of world is this when you worry that people might be ripping you off by selling you coffee that was NOT pooped out by a weasel?



Personally, I have found the price/ease/flavor sweet spot to be a Moka pot, which is what I do every morning.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Nov 19, 2013)

i have a krups, which i do not like...and a mister coffee type, a cappuccino maker, and a drip pot when my electric goes out during a storm....Im prepared....


----------



## dangerdave (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm like a back-alley wino when it comes to coffee. I have a pain old $30 Mister Coffee and buy the cheapest coffee I can get from Walmart. For me, it's about the caffeine. How I get it in me is of little consequence.


----------



## sour_grapes (Nov 20, 2013)

dangerdave said:


> I'm like a back-alley wino when it comes to coffee. I have a pain old $30 Mister Coffee and buy the cheapest coffee I can get from Walmart. For me, it's about the caffeine. How I get it in me is of little consequence.



I often describe myself as "a coffee sl_ut." I like a good cup of coffee, but then again, I like a bad cup of coffee, too. If need be, I'll drink a two-day-old cup that, two days ago, spent way too much time on the hot plate.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Nov 20, 2013)

my god, how can you guys be , conniseurs of wine, yet take your coffee for a grain of salt...LOL
How many times have I nuked a cup from yesterdays brew....tooooo many.


----------



## Deezil (Nov 20, 2013)

I cant even drink coffee... No caffeine for this kid.

But every time I walk by the coffee section in the grocery store, I get caught in the aromatic nuances.. The differences to be found in the aromas and flavors from different parts of the world, is a lot like wine grapes..

There was a TV show on for a handful of episodes.. I think it got cancelled like the Brew Masters show that followed DogFish Head Brewery... But the coffee show was called Dangerous Grounds... The guy went to different parts of the world, searching out more unique or sought-after coffee beans; I enjoyed watching it for his passion and slight insanity


----------



## the_rayway (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm afraid I'm one of those "if it isn't fresh and very hot - I won't drink it!" people. I hate the burnt taste that comes after too long on the hot plate, or in the nuker. Ugh.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Nov 20, 2013)

yea, well you are a girly girl...we are 3 shades from neandethral.


----------



## dangerdave (Nov 20, 2013)

I learned to drink coffee in the Navy. The goat urine they called coffee in the mess hall was some of the most gruesome fluid ever concocted by mankind. I think they ran water throught the same grounds for weeks. We had to add lots of sugar and milk just to get our caffeine fix.

Remembering that, even the cheapest of free world coffee is a delight. I require no more.


----------



## the_rayway (Nov 20, 2013)

jamesngalveston said:


> yea, well you are a girly girl...we are 3 shades from neandethral.



James - I've never been called a girly girl before; that's a new experience!

I was a snowmobile-riding, pipe-smoking, kickboxing, one-of-the-boys-type girl. Lol, funny how things change!

Now you're gonna make me dig up some of my old pictures to prove it...


----------



## iVivid (Nov 20, 2013)

Good coffee, good wine, good life.
Life is to short for bad coffee also.
I don't do instant. Has to be fresh.
Either drip or espresso. Not fussy (lol).
Just not instant. Did I say not instant?
REAL grinds, happy Vivi in the morning


----------



## jamesngalveston (Nov 21, 2013)

I agree with you Viv....noooooooooo instant....taste like ....well bad...


----------



## dangerdave (Nov 21, 2013)

Agreed. That's where the buck stops. No instant. Horrible stuff!


----------



## Rocky (Nov 21, 2013)

I don't drink a lot of coffee. I probably average less than 2 cups per day but I do enjoy a good cup. We have a little 4 cup Melitta that we use in the morning and a 12 cup Melitta that we use for larger brews. We buy Kirkland "World Blend Medium Roast" at Costco and we feel it is the best combination of price and quality we can find. We never use Decaf (except for guests) or instant. I drink mine with half & half only, Bev is half & half and sugar.

To me good coffee depends on many things: the coffee, the water, the cleanliness of the equipment and how long it has been brewing. I have seen some of the very fancy and expensive brewing equipment and I think back on my days in the Army and how coffee was made "in the field." The Mess Sergeant would put on a large pot of water, bring it to a boil and dump a 1 lb. can of coffee into it. When the grounds settled, we could ladle the coffee out of the pot into our mess kit cups or canteens. It tasted great until some clown came along and stirred the pot. In that case, we had to wait about an hour for the grounds to re-settle.

One little joke we have around our family is a word coined by Bev to describe a non-dairy creamer. At the time, there were two popular brands, Cremora and Coffeemate. Bev once referred to the product as "Cremate" and it has been a source of humor for us since then. I think it would be the ultimate marketing challenge to sell a whitish powder for human consumption called "Cremate."


----------



## JohnT (Nov 21, 2013)

dangerdave said:


> Agreed. That's where the buck stops. No instant. Horrible stuff!


 

During Sandy, I went 5 days without my blessed cup of coffee. 
Although our house was fine, trees blocked our road, trapping us. 
While rummaging through our pantry, I found some instant coffee. The stuff must have been in there for years. 

Well, what are you going to do? I heated some water (I was smart enough to fill one of my primary fermenters before the blackout) and made a cup. 

Got to tell you, It was FANTASTIC!!! 

Just goes to prove, the best tasting dish ever made was consumed by a starving man!


----------



## dangerdave (Nov 22, 2013)

True that, John. Very true. Instant does have it's place, at utter most end of need.


----------



## the_rayway (Nov 23, 2013)

dangerdave said:


> True that, John. Very true. Instant does have it's place, at utter most end of need.



i.e. Camping


----------

